# Urgent!!!!! Swansea area horse alert!!!!!



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Moderators I hope you don't mind me posting a link to fb on here but there is reports of a horse in trouble on a 500 acre area near swansea. I have contacted world horse welfare about this picture they are aware of this and need more information .... World Horse Welfare is asking that everyone share this link as they are desperate for more information, they need to know where about this horse was seen PLEASE SHARE, not sure if the horse is in mud or in a hollow ( hole in the ground) it could even be just laying down but the horse is in a poor state and needs to be found ASAP..... If you know any one who lives in Caerbryn and Blaenau Swansea please share this with them  They may have been out walking and seen this horse and know the area if they have please contact WHW telephone 08000 480 180 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3801882639016&set=p.3801882639016&type=1&ref=nf

or contact on face book Voices Against Neglect & Abuse of all Horses (VANAH) | Facebook
Voices Against Neglect & Abuse of all Horses (VANAH) this is a group who are in contact with the horse welfare trying to locate the horse

Basic Horse Care


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Update..... exact location has been passed onto VANAH and they have now passed this on at last now hopefully they can find the horse

Basic Horse Care


----------

